# Intel Q8300 vs Q6600 usw.



## superman (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

mein Freund hat Ende Juni Aldi-PC gekauft für 699 €:

- Q8300 4x2,5 GHZ
- Geforce GT 230 mit 512 MB
- 4.096 MB - dxdiag erkennt aber nur 3.328 MB da 32bit installiert

jetzt möchten wir wissen, um wieviel Prozent bei Far Cry 2 dieser PC besser ist als meiner:

- Q6600 4x2,4 GHZ
- Geforce 8800 GT mit 512 MB
- 3.072 MB

Danke


----------



## Hyperhorn (18. Juli 2009)

Die Chance einen Benchmark-Vergleich mit den identischen Komponenten samt Treibern, Betriebssystem und Grafikdetails auszumachen, tendiert gegen Null.
Das Duell Q8300 gegen Q6600 ist relativ ausgewogen. Ersterer hat 100 MHz mehr CPU-Takt, 66 MHz mehr FSB-Takt und einige Optimierungen der 45-nm-Generation, der Q6600 hat dafür doppelt so viel L2-Cache. Insgesamt sollte der Q6600 allerdings vorne liegen, wie man hier sehen kann: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,663809/Far-Cry-2-Benchmark-Test-mit-Grafikkarten-und-CPUs/Action-Spiel/Test/?page=2 (Der aufgeführte Q9300 hat bereits mehr L2-Cache als der Q8300)

Im Duell Geforce 8800 GT vs. GT 230 sollte erstere aufgrund ihrer deutlich höheren Texturfüllrate (33.600 MTexel/s vs. 20.800 MTexel/s) vorne liegen, auch wenn die Speicherbandbreite gleich (jeweils 57,6 GB/s) und die Pixelfüllrate minimal geringer (9600 MPixel/s vs. 10.400 MPixel/s) ausfällt.

Wieviel MiByte RAM zur Verfügung stehen spielt nur dann eine Rolle, wenn im Hintergrund weitere Anwendungen laufen.


----------



## superman (19. Juli 2009)

Hyperhorn am 18.07.2009 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Chance einen Benchmark-Vergleich mit den identischen Komponenten samt Treibern, Betriebssystem und Grafikdetails auszumachen, tendiert gegen Null.
> Das Duell Q8300 gegen Q6600 ist relativ ausgewogen. Ersterer hat 100 MHz mehr CPU-Takt, 66 MHz mehr FSB-Takt und einige Optimierungen der 45-nm-Generation, der Q6600 hat dafür doppelt so viel L2-Cache. Insgesamt sollte der Q6600 allerdings vorne liegen, wie man hier sehen kann: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,663809/Far-Cry-2-Benchmark-Test-mit-Grafikkarten-und-CPUs/Action-Spiel/Test/?page=2 (Der aufgeführte Q9300 hat bereits mehr L2-Cache als der Q8300)
> 
> Im Duell Geforce 8800 GT vs. GT 230 sollte erstere aufgrund ihrer deutlich höheren Texturfüllrate (33.600 MTexel/s vs. 20.800 MTexel/s) vorne liegen, auch wenn die Speicherbandbreite gleich (jeweils 57,6 GB/s) und die Pixelfüllrate minimal geringer (9600 MPixel/s vs. 10.400 MPixel/s) ausfällt.
> ...



Danke, also sind L2-Cache und FSB-Takt so wichtig für Spiele? Und die 400 MHZ Unterschied merkt man dann nicht?


----------



## Hyperhorn (19. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt: Bei Far Cry 2 kann sich der Q6600 gegenüber dem Q9300 gut positionieren und der Q8300 hat noch etwas weniger L2-Cache als der Q9300. Davon abgesehen:
Q8300 = 2.500 MHz
Q6600 = 2.400 MHz
--> 100 MHz Differenz
Die einzelnen Taktfrequenzen pro Kern kann man nicht direkt addieren.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (20. Juli 2009)

Die Prozessoren sind fast zu identisch, um diese mit Hilfe eines Spiels zu vergleichen. 
Wenn du wirklich eine Benchmark starten willst, dann musst zu 3DMark oder Cinebench greifen.


----------



## superman (20. Juli 2009)

Raptor-Gaming am 20.07.2009 02:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Prozessoren sind fast zu identisch, um diese mit Hilfe eines Spiels zu vergleichen.
> Wenn du wirklich eine Benchmark starten willst, dann musst zu 3DMark oder Cinebench greifen.




ok, danke leute


----------

